# H600Fw Mk II or H602w ?



## pobox1475 (Sep 3, 2013)

I feel I have outgrown my H30w with it's lowly 70 or so lm output on high. I like neutral / warmer tint and flood type beam. Will mostly be using for night fishing with distances from a couple feet (tying knots) to a dozen or so. Am OK with having to adjust levels occasionally as in utilizing one level constantly (lowest H2 setting for 11 hours) except when needing a boost for five to ten minutes as would be the case landing fish. Is one of these models any better suited than the other with these parameters in mind?


----------



## Micpitic (Sep 4, 2013)

Given the range u need ( 2-12 feet), i think the h602w is better. But,remember, it will not throw to far.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Both are great, and I bet you'd be happy with either. I have the H600 and the H502w (pure flood,) and here's how I use them most. Keep in mind I live on a large piece of property in the woods, go camping/backpacking every month, run before sun up (when my knee is healthy,) and use my lights everyday. When I need a headlight indoors I use the H502w (pure flood) the most - reading, cleaning guns, power outages, etc. When I'm outdoors i prefer the H600. The spot on it is huge making it very floody, but because it has a spot (plus spill) it will throw the light out much better than a pure flood light. Nothing beats pure flood for up close tasks, but the H600 does both throw & flood very well. From the specs, the new H600w MkII looks to have the same sized spot & spill as the old H600 & H600w.

For me I'd get both, but if I could only get one I'd get the H600w MkII.


----------



## pobox1475 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, that helped a lot. Leaning toward H600. Guess question shifts to H600Fw or H600w? Usually have a flashlight on my belt for distance illumination, but having ability to utilize floody and throw for some distance seems more versatile. How do the two H600 Mk II's differ in beam patterns?


----------



## Micpitic (Sep 5, 2013)

The h600w has a 80 degree spill and 12 degree hot spot.
The h600Fw has a 90 degree beam spread. The hot spot blends with the spill,it is still visible but not as defined. U can search on google for lets say " zebralight h51fw beam shot".


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Get the H600w MkII and just put tape on it or use what I use - post-it flags (the sticky part is more like a diffuser, is thicker than tape, and stays on very well.) I have an H51 and an H51w. I put the diffuser material on them and really liked it. The light still throws out considerably further than a pure flood light without a reflector. 

I spent a few years looking for the perfect running light for my trail runs before sun up. When I bought the H51, my search had improved considerably. The smallish spot on the H51 bugged me a bit, and when I first put tape on it & later used the post-it material I liked it even more. The hotspot was diffused, but not completely lost. So, I still had enough throw to see up trail but without the blinding hotspot. However, when I got the H600, my runs & hikes were improved yet again. In fact, I don't use the diffuser material on the H600 very often since the spot is so big.

Your mileage may very though. If most of your uses for the light are up-close tasks then you may prefer the diffused light. But, if you get the H600w MkII without the non-removeable frosted lense, you could always add some sort of diffuser material (like tape or post-it adhesive) whenever you wanted.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 5, 2013)

My favorite is the standard ZL (H600, H51) with some d-c-fix diffuser film on the lens. This gives much better spill but still a nice hotspot with getting the tunnel vision. Absolutely necessary for walking trails or running to avoid tripping on roots, rocks, etc. Also nice for up close work.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 5, 2013)

i think all the replies sound right.

if you wanted to stick with the r123 format, you could try spark's sg3. comes in nw already and if it's too floody you could just buy the optional reflector. it's high is more than 70lumen.
if you really like zebralight's ui and don't mind the extra weight of a 18650, then the h600 is a nice choice.

i still think pure flood is better for hand tasks only or indoor use. otherwise you are wasting lumens and energy running at a higher level. i would lean toward the Fw and use a tape if it's not floody enough.


----------

